# Norwegian Sunset - or how I



## photographyprogess (Nov 17, 2009)

I'm still not satisfied with this picture. It's a bit dull, but there's not too many places where you may take a good photo of my hometown.

F22
30 sec


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Nov 17, 2009)

You're not satisfied with that? Wow your hard to please. 

That looks really cool. The only way this shot could improve is if the clouds were slower moving, and there's nothing you can do about that (unless you are god). If it's your hometown I would just keep taking more till you get lucky with the clouds. But really there's nothing wrong with the clouds as it is. Your being to hard on yourself.


----------



## myjay610 (Nov 17, 2009)

That's a nice vantage point...the only thing I could think is maybe stop down on the aperture a little? Maybe that will help un-dull it...a wider aperture might make the city lights more bright. f/8-f/11 would still give you a pretty decent DOF.


----------



## photographyprogess (Nov 18, 2009)

Moodyville-ain:
Thanks. It was a bit windy, but that comes with the territory. The town is on the western coast of Norway, and it's blowing pretty much every day.

I'll probably never be satisfied with any of my photos, but that's how I am.
MyJay610:

I'm gonna try with a different aperture, but I'm also gonna wait until we get some really bad weather as it's beautiful when the light breaks through those dark clouds after the storm. But that one will probably take some time to do.


----------



## myjay610 (Nov 18, 2009)

Good luck!  Looks like such a great place to photograph! Post your shots too!


----------



## myPOV (Nov 21, 2009)

As youd mentioned that you thought it a bit dull. I took the liberty of brightening the bay and opening up all but the darkest shadows.


----------

